# Maktese potty training



## Shayboo (Jul 3, 2020)

I've been potty training my Maltese he's 4 months old and he still releases himself in my house I've done everything I'm supposed to do all of everyone's suggestions and he's just not getting it. I take him out every 2 hours, take him to the same spot, tell him go potty, reward him when he releases himself and he still does it in my house!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried Crate Training you 4 month old Maltese??? Not sure whether or not you have tried that since it is the most effective way to Potty Train a new Puppy.


----------



## vb01 (Jun 16, 2020)

I got my pup home when he was 12 weeks old. He is 20 weeks now. He is my first puppy so things didn't go as smoothly as I wanted to.
Yes it's very difficult for them to understand that it's only ok to go outside.
Holding it for 2 hours is still long for my puppy. At most he can go is 1.5 hours but that's stretching it.

I'll share the points first and then my experience with it.
1. As Suggle's mom said, crate training is very very helpful. In most cases he won't do it in the crate. Make sure it's a small crate. There are plentiful videos on crate training and how to choose the perfect size. I did a lot of mistakes with crate training, but you learn and the puppy learns with you. 
2. Constant supervision. Every waking minute of the puppy. The moment you see any signs, take the pup out. They may or may not do it at that time but always better to be safe. 
Still I go out atleast 10 times a day. Increasing the time by 10 mins between trips, every couple of days though. It's super quick, go and comeback, no further walk or anything.
3. Treats and praise, ofcourse you do it, so no issues there. Initially I was parsing him by saying "good boy" and patting him a bit. Then I realised he wasn't that interested in the praise. So I made it a lot more enthusiastic to a point where people look at me awkwardly coz I'm going all "yes yes" "good boy" and snuggling him but hey it makes him very happy now and it works wonders if he relates it to something I like.
4. You can try the "umbilical chord" method to keep him always close to you and under constant supervision.
5. Patience... and some more. I was frustrated to my limit in the first 2 weeks of training. Still it's not perfect but it's getting better.

So now the story...
When I got him, he was already mostly trained to use pee pads by the breeder. The first 4 weeks with us, he was using only the pee pads and was a pro at it. He was also used to peeing freely.. every time he wanted to even trickle a few drops, he would go to the pad and do it. It was very convenient but I definitely wanted him to go outside.
I started taking him out with all the advice I can get and reading on the forum. I removed the pee pad completely. The first 2 weeks were, lets say, very difficult. He was so used to peeing on the pad that he used to hold it outside and come home and pee in the same spot the pad was kept. After a couple of days he realised the pad was not there anymore and started peeing randomly in places. Once in his crate as well.
We realised that he needed constant supervision and started keeping a very close eye on him. Every waking minute that is. As soon as he started sniffing, take him out. He is playing, take him out. He woke up/had food etc etc. take him out.
Accidents did happen, they still happen. Every time I caught him in the act, a firm "No" made him stop in the process and immediately I rushed him out to finish it.
Ofcourse treats and a lot of enthusiastic praise. He started relating that going in h
Thankfully now it's way better. He hold's it for about an hour when awake and the last accident was 4 days back, so there is huge progress.
He still uses the pad without an issue, when we want him too. Like in the middle of the night if he wakes up sometimes.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Along with the other suggestions you have to remember that he's ONLY 4 months old. He's still just a baby and it will take time and patience. Don't get discouraged, he will catch on.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree with all of the above. I might add that Maltese are in the top five hardest breeds to potty train. This should definitely be taken into consideration when one is deciding on which breed to adopt. If you are not willing or able to put the time into training thesis first few months perhaps another breed would be a better choice.

Abella did not gain free unsupervised access to the entire house until she was about one year old. Before that she was in her crate or expen anytime I wasn't able to keep a constant watchful eye on her. Because of their small size and fluffy coat sometimes its really hard to see when they start squatting and need to be told "no" and scooped up, and taken to the appropriate pee area. AND clean clean clean any areas where they have an accident. Dogs have an amazing sense of smell and will return to pee in any spots where they have peed previously. Patience and consistency is key. 
🐶 🐾🌻


----------

